
US Government launches new approach to fight on poverty - RickJWagner
https://www.hud.gov/envisioncenters
======
RickJWagner
The Detroit launch was yesterday, headlined by Dr. Ben Carson, Mayor Mike
Duggan, coach Lou Holtz, Detroit native Jerome "The Bus" Bettis, Chris Lambert
(founder of "Life Remodeled") and several other notable speakers.

Detroit has suffered for many years, hopefully this will start things in a new
and successful direction.

